# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 29.07.2010 - 30.07.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.oc -> c:\windows\system32\pkeaio.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!Jhoi, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.oc -> c:\windows\system32\namgkv.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!Jhoi, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.od -> c:\windows\system32\eaf5ca58.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25690, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.od -> c:\windows\system32\d8da15e8.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25690, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.od -> c:\windows\system32\a13ff021.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25690, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.oe -> c:\windows\system32\9ca8031e.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25682, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.oe -> d:\windows\system32\f0227b7e.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25682, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.oe -> d:\windows\system32\eb0f4cf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25682, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\pxeqog.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Conficker.X worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.jxf -> c:\windows\explorer32dll.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Dropper-CSY [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.jxf -> c:\windows\system\windowsmsger.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4548344, AVAST4: Win32:Sdbot-5699 [Wrm] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> d:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HCS [Drp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\documents and settings\denis\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.126, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!Nji, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HCS [Drp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HCS [Drp] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.mrc -> \svchost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.origin, AVAST4: Win32:Delf-NLB [Drp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.avs -> c:\windows\system32\wfsintwq.sys ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Beagle.990, BitDefender: Rootkit.Bagle.Gen, AVAST4: Win32:Beagle-AAW [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Microjoin.joi -> c:\windows\system32\361iyroco.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Darkshell.246, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.23325 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.es -> c:\windows\temp\xlxpo.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.187, AVAST4: Win32:Kates-AT [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.DigiPog.wi -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.14900, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HCS [Drp] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.iad -> c:\windows\system32\sidebar32.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.iad -> c:\windows\system32\sidebar32.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.iad -> c:\windows\system32\sidebar32.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.evtw -> c:\documents and settings\ксюшка\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.22684, AVAST4: Win32:Refpron-BE [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ewrw -> c:\windows\system32\67.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Inject.2 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Blazebot.i -> c:\windows\system32\nssm.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.15316, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@SpLnO, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.cn -> c:\windows\system32\69544f43.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen2.181, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.co -> c:\windows\system32\vwtcyt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.60, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cocz -> c:\windows\system32\wmiexecxz.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.10, AVAST4: Win32:Flot [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cocz -> c:\windows\system32\msnmngres.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.10, AVAST4: Win32:Flot [Trj] )Worm.BAT.Agent.bo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{106cc690-2f63-448d-8f77-8d043605bb58}\rp1\a0002359.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Copyself.98, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3930913, NOD32: BAT/Agent.NAZ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Worm.BAT.Agent.bo -> c:\новая папка.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Copyself.98, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3930913, NOD32: BAT/Agent.NAZ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.hgg -> c:\documents and settings\alexshow\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Inject.2, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

